# Commercial Pricing



## robindesigns (Oct 25, 2009)

Can we discuss pricing issues here?  Or is this just for posting photos?


----------



## KmH (Oct 25, 2009)

It's subtitled:

"Share your commercial & product photographs here."

Where as "General Shop Talk" is subtitled:

"Looking to make your hobby into a business? Already in business? This is the place for you. *Discuss marketing, pricing, legal issues* and other ideas relating to the business of photography." so you'll likely get a larger audience there.


----------



## alencooper (Jul 2, 2010)

It is kind a good business if you are having the grip over the better shooting the products. Commercial Photography Photo magazine advertising, corporate publications, brochures, restaurant menus as a basic level for commercial purposes like work, etc, commercial photography is a client for which they took pictures to sell or to promote need to include something. Commercial photos come in several categories. A business or piece of furniture for a product photos can be taken such as a car is trying to sell. Some businesses, like sports teams or real estate companies, aerial photography needs an attractive method or property can show its stadium.</span>


----------

